# How to...?Video lessons



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

*Snake Artist*-do you like snakes,sharks,dinosaurs and other monster like creatures?Then this guy is for you.He draws from nature all sorts of creatures but he's in love with them reptiles(LOL).He will also teach you how too "look" and "see" those creatures,how to draw them and what to do.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4Ny0snsah0B_7qBX2QzNhA


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I Wanna help a little posting here *MarckCrilley*. Erilia shown this youtuber a few days ago, and I found it has a lot of useful videos. From Manga style to realistic stuff, and I like his way of teaching and explaining. So here it goes.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCno-YPZ8BiLrN0Wbl8qICFA

PS: Thanks Erilia! ^^


----------

